# non stick products



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone: Are there any plastics that can be cut and used as plugs that will not be adhered to by glue? I am working on a project that will have several through mortises and if I can glue up the legs with four pieces two as opposing edges with two running in the center and spaced to accept the tenon. gluing it all together and using the plug only for the initial glue up pulling it out for future use on the project.
Jerry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wood shavings said:


> Anyone: Are there any plastics that can be cut and used as plugs that will not be adhered to by glue? I am working on a project that will have several through mortises and if I can glue up the legs with four pieces two as opposing edges with two running in the center and spaced to accept the tenon. gluing it all together and using the plug only for the initial glue up pulling it out for future use on the project.
> Jerry


If you make a Plexiglas plug, and it's sanded and polished, glue won't stick. Other materials may be more difficult to find, like nylon, Delrin, HDPE, or PVC.












 







.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

you can probably find nylon spacers at Ace harware, they have everything...


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

wood shavings said:


> Anyone: Are there any plastics that can be cut and used as plugs that will not be adhered to by glue? I am working on a project that will have several through mortises and if I can glue up the legs with four pieces two as opposing edges with two running in the center and spaced to accept the tenon. gluing it all together and using the plug only for the initial glue up pulling it out for future use on the project.
> Jerry


Hi Jerry - If I read you correctly, you want something to plug the mortises so you will need rectangular plug. Plastic cutting boards are generally HDPE. May be able to find a cheap on at a Salvation Army or Goodwill store. They cut and route very well to get them shaped.
I'd drill a pilot hole in the middle of 'em and run a screw in about half way to facilitate removal.:yes:


----------

